
Microsoft Is Moving Towards Checkmate - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/19/microsoft-is-moving-towards-checkmate/
======
mattmaroon
If by "checkmate" you mean "having the same share price for a decade" then
yes, they are moving toward checkmate.

------
edw519
"Microsoft Is Moving Towards Checkmate"

"Techcrunch Is Moving Towards Supermarket Checkout Line"

------
giles_bowkett
PLEASE ban TechCrunch links. And the people who post them.

~~~
bk
I think a per user blacklist would be nice.

Some people want to get the socially filtered "nuggets" (aka "kernels of corn
in the turd that is techcrunch") so they don't have to subscribe to tc's feed.

Also, pg might be reluctant to ban them, because he needs to keep the
publicity tc gives his hatchlings/investments in mind.

Personally, I would blacklist tc in a split-second.

~~~
Xichekolas
This exists as a greasemonkey script:

<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25039>

